# włączać



## ryba

Dość tego. Przebrała się miarka.

Dziś w Radiowej Trójce, tuż po programie _Co w mowie piszczy_, spiker powiedział mniej więcej coś takiego:





> A jeszcze gorsze jest _włączać_ /ˡvwãt͡ʂ̠at͡ɕ/ (tzn. wymówił to tak samo jak hipotetyczne słowo *_włanczać_), jest to bardzo częsty błąd, a przecież nie ma *_włanczników_, tylko _włączniki_.


Błąd? Skąd ta pewność?

Jakiś miesiąc temu trafiłem przypadkiem na notkę pewnego fotografa-bloggera, w której to oburzał się, że znajomy polonista powiedział był "wyłanczać". Nie powstrzymałem się od spostrzeżenia na forum pod notką, że nie da się powiedzieć *_wyłanczać_, że można co najwyżej wymówić _wyłączać_ przez ã, czyli [ãn] lub [aw̃] / [ãų], i że nie widzę w tym nic złego.

Rozpisałem się wówczas trochę nad tym, że wymowa _włączać_ i _wyłączać _przez nosowe ã, a nie przez nosowe õ jest analogiczna do wymowy przez /a/, a nie przez /ɔ/ w fromach niedokonanych czasowników nie zawierających samogłoski nosowej. Skoro mówimy wyrObić (/ɔ/ - aspekt dokonany), ale wyrAbiać (/a/ - niedokonany), dlaczego mielibyśmy się nagle pozbyć tej prostej i powszechnej zasady w przypadku «włĄczyć» /õ/ i «włĄczać» /ã/?

  Zauważyłem też, że, w staropolskim, <ą> wymawiało się właśnie przez nosowe /ã:/, a nie przez /õ/, i to dlatego po dziś dzień piszemy <ą>, a nie <ǫ>.

Jak się domyślacie, nie spotkałem się ze zrozumieniem. 

Dlatego zwracam się do Was, moi drodzy, z prośbą o pomoc.

Stawiam hipotezę, że _włączać_ i _wyłączać_, jako formy niedokonane (a więc w przeciwieństwie do _włączyć_ i _wyłączyć_), zawsze wymawiało się przez ã, zaś wymowa przez õ to spelling pronunciation sugerowana współczesną realizacją znaku <ą> w innych kontekstach, a zatem wymowa hiperpoprawna i pedantyczna.

Nie jestem polonistą, więc moja hipoteza opiera się na wiedzy dość fragmentarycznej. Czy ktoś z Was, posiadający szerszą wiedzę na temat historii języka polskiego, mógłby mnie oświecić, bądź w moim przekonaniu utwierdzić?


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Dość tego. Przebrała się miarka.
> Nie powstrzymałem się od spostrzeżenia na forum pod notką, że nie da się powiedzieć *_wyłanczać_, że można co najwyżej wymówić _wyłączać_ przez ã, czyli [ãn] lub [aw̃] / [ãų], i że nie widzę w tym nic złego.



Przed spółgłoskami zwartymi (b, p, k,g, t, d, cz, dż, ć, dź) wymowa ą i ę jest w języku polskim asynchroniczna, tzn polega na wymówieniu najpierw a/e, a potem n lub ŋ. Wymowa nosowa jest zachowana tylko przed s, z, sz, ż, ś, ź.
Nie ma więc (vienc) wymowy 'włączać' z prawdziwą nosówką.


----------



## JakubikF

Ponadto, nie ma praktycznie innego przykładu w starannej polszczyźnie podobnego do wspomnianej wymiany õ na ã. Dźwięk ã po prostu w polszczyźnie nie występuje. W związku z powyższym stworzyłabyś swego rodzaju precedens językowy.


----------



## ryba

Ben Jamin said:


> Przed spółgłoskami zwartymi (b, p, k,g, t, d, cz, dż, ć, dź) wymowa ą i ę jest w języku polskim asynchroniczna, tzn polega na wymówieniu najpierw a/e, a potem n lub ŋ. Wymowa nosowa jest zachowana tylko przed s, z, sz, ż, ś, ź.
> Nie ma więc (vienc) wymowy włączać z prawdziwą nosówką.


No, właśnie miałem problem z zapisem. Mógłbym napisać /ã/, jakby istniał taki fonem, ale że już nie istnieje, starałem się nie używać ukośnika; wyjątek zrobiłem dla staropolskiego /ã/ i dla opisu sytuacji w której rozróżnienie ã vs õ miałoby zgodnie z moją hipotezą (i naturalną wymową wielu, jeżeli nie większości, Polaków) coś w rodzaju waloru fonemicznego.

Jak chodzi o sam wybór symbolu ã to nie widzę większego problemu, wszak słowo _ząb_ zapisuje się fonologicznie /zõb/ (to õ to powinno być takie otwarte ɔ z falą symbolizującą nasalizację u góry, ale na tym forum fala przesuwa się gdzieś w prawo, dlatego wybrałem õ), a _zęby_ zapisuje się fonologicznie /zếbɨ/ (to samo, powinno być otwarte ɛ z falą u góry, ale nie bardzo tu wychodzi).

Dopiero w zapisie alofonicznym mamy [zõmp] i [zếmbɨ], przy czym fala zostaje, bo w polskim unosowienie samogłosek przed spółgłoskami nosowymi jest zbyt silne, żeby je pominąć w starannym zapisie alofonicznym. W Wikisłowniku jest.

Widzę, że w artykule Fonetyka języka polskiego, inaczej niż w jego anglojęzycznej wersji, nie uznaje się istnienia fonemów nosowych odpowiadających pisanym <ą> i <ę>, czyli, patrząc z perspektywy obranego przeze mnie podejścia, miesza się zapis alofoniczny z fonologicznym i wrzuca wszystko między ukośniki, a to sprawia, że <ą> i <ę>, zależnie od kontekstu fonetycznego, transkrybowane są w zapisie fonologicznym za każdym razem inaczej. Nie podoba mi się ta metoda, nie tego mnie uczyli na gramatyce kontrastywnej, pozostanę więc przy tradycyjnym, szanującym etymologię zapisie.

Pisał jak pisał, dźwięk jest ten sam.



JakubikF said:


> Ponadto, nie ma praktycznie innego przykładu w  starannej polszczyźnie podobnego do wspomnianej wymiany õ na ã. Dźwięk ã  po prostu w polszczyźnie nie występuje. W związku z powyższym  stworzyłabyś swego rodzaju precedens językowy.



O czym Ty mówisz, Jakubik?  Użycie symbolu ã to kwestia zapisu.

A jak chodzi o to, że _wyłączać_ wymawia się tak samo jak wymawiałoby się słowo *_wyłanczać_, to nic nie wymyślam, przecie wiara tak gada.  I bynajmniej nie jest oczywiste, że gada źle.

A czy musi być inny przykład? Mi wystarczą formy niedokonane wszystkich czasowników pochodzących od _łączyć_: _włączać_, _wyłączać_, _przełączać_, _przyłączać_, _odłączać_, _dołączać_, _rozłączać_, _załączać_, _podłączać_...


----------



## JakubikF

ryba said:


> O czym Ty mówisz, Jakubik?  Użycie symbolu ã to kwestia zapisu.
> 
> A jak chodzi o to, że _wyłączać_ wymawia się tak samo jak wymawiałoby się słowo *_wyłanczać_, to nic nie wymyślam, przecie wiara tak gada.  I bynajmniej nie jest oczywiste, że gada źle.
> 
> A czy musi być inny przykład? Mi wystarczą formy niedokonane wszystkich czasowników pochodzących od _łączyć_: _włączać_, _wyłączać_, _przełączać_, _przyłączać_, _odłączać_, _dołączać_, _rozłączać_, _załączać_, _podłączać_...



 A czy ja mówiłem coś o zapisie? Sugerujesz, że wymowa z nosowym a jest poprawna, a ja przytaczam argument, że za uznaniem za poprawne musi iść przyporządkowanie do ogólnie istniejącego systemu. Skoro nie mamy w polszczyźnie nosowego a to dlaczego dla "wyłączać" robić wyjątek i uznawać taką wymowę za poprawną?


----------



## ryba

JakubikF said:


> A czy ja mówiłem coś o zapisie?



Mówiłeś, że "[d]źwięk ã  po prostu w polszczyźnie nie występuje", więc doprecyzowałem, co mam na myśli pisząc ã.

Jeżeli zaś uważasz, że dźwięk, o którym piszę, nie występuje, to mam do Ciebie dwa pytania:

1) Nigdy nie słyszałeś wymowy wg. której pierwsze sylaby _*włą*czyć_ i _*włą*czać_ się nie rymują?
2) Jak wymawiasz słowo _szansa_? (przykład, który obok dawnego fonemu /ã/ nawet nie leżał, ale przecież mówimy o dźwiękach)



JakubikF said:


> Sugerujesz, że wymowa z nosowym a jest poprawna, a ja przytaczam argument, że za uznaniem za poprawne musi iść przyporządkowanie do ogólnie istniejącego systemu. Skoro nie mamy w polszczyźnie nosowego a to dlaczego dla "wyłączać" robić wyjątek i uznawać taką wymowę za poprawną?



Argument jest z gruntu fałszywy, bo dźwięk w naszym _sound inventory_ istnieć, istnieje, tyle że jest stosunkowo rzadki (stosunkowo, bo do rzadkości mu daleko). Nie da się kontynuować tej rozmowy zakładając, że to, o czym mówimy, nie istnieje.

Jeżeliby jednak założyć, że skoro ã w niedialektalnym polskim nie istnieje już jako fonem (rozumiem, że o to Ci chodzi), bo przyjął postać nosowego õ lub ế, które na poziomie alofonicznym doświadczyły dalszych przemian do tego stopnia, że nawet istnienie fonemów /õ/ i /ế/ poddawane jest w wątpliwość, to należy wytępić jego resztki, które dawne /ã/ brzmieniem przypominają, to ja się pytam, w imię czego? Klarowoności "ogólnie przyjętego systemu"? A kontrast /ɔ/-/a/ dokonany-niedokonany nie jest wystarczająco ogólnie przyjęty? A _usus_?


----------



## JakubikF

1. Tak ã występuje w podanym przykładzie (i innych: bank, gang itd.), ale po pierwsze są to zapożyczenia; po drugie wydaje mi się, że jest to proces wtórny.

2. Ja mam prostą odpowiedź na Twoje wątpliwości. Było ã, ale zniknęło wraz ze zniknięciem iloczasu i teraz jest õ.

2a. Mówiąc szczerze chętnie widziałbym zamianę wszystkich ą na ǫ.


----------



## kknd

w mojej wymowie wyrazów „bank” i „gang” zgłoska „ã” nie występuje (jest tam dla odmiany „ŋ”); od siebie: muszę przyznać, że dopiero ok. półtora roku temu zacząłem („czoł”) zwracać baczną („ną”) uwagę na „ą” w tych wyrazach – istotnie wymawiałem do tej pory „w(y)łanczać” i „w(y)łonczyć”… ciekawe, ciekawe…

p.s. ostatnio natknąłem („noł”) się na jusy – zob. wikipedie: pl i en (i potencjalnie inne); warto zwrócić uwagę na sposób odręcznego pisania tej litery.


----------



## JakubikF

Tak, jusy są ciekawe. Niemniej jednak sposób ich zapisu odręcznego wydaje się być niepraktyczny, gdyż literę zaczyna się pisać jak gdyby "od lewej do prawej". Ale to temat na inny wątek.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> w mojej wymowie wyrazów „bank” i „gang” zgłoska „ã” nie występuje (jest tam dla odmiany „ŋ”); od siebie: muszę przyznać, że dopiero ok. półtora roku temu zacząłem („czoł”) zwracać baczną („ną”) uwagę na „ą” w tych wyrazach – istotnie wymawiałem do tej pory „w(y)łanczać” i „w(y)łonczyć”… ciekawe, ciekawe…
> 
> p.s. ostatnio natknąłem („noł”) się na jusy – zob. wikipedie: pl i en (i potencjalnie inne); warto zwrócić uwagę na sposób odręcznego pisania tej litery.


 
1. Jest normą w standardowym języku polskim, że ą i ę wymawia się jako on i en przed spółgłoskami zwartymi, o i e przed ł, na końcu wyrazu większość ludzi wymawia o i e, chyba że ktoś mówi uroczyście albo deklamuje.

2. W jezyku polskim funkcjonuje regularne zjawisko upodobniania (upodabniania) samogłoski rdzeniowej *o* (pisanej też ą) słowa przy dołączaniu (dołanczaniu) do niego końcówki czasownikowej -ać. Wygląda na to, że jest to jakaś odmiana harmonii samogłoskowej znanej z języków rodziny ugrofińskiej (finnougryjskiej). Zjawisko to wydaje się ogarniać po kolei coraz więcej czasowników. Istnieją obecnie trzy grupy:

1. Czasowniki, w których proces jest zakończony, i pisownia standardowa zakceptowała zmianę:
b*o*k> zb*ac*zać, r*o*k> odr*a*czać, dow*ó*d>udow*a*dniać, w*o*da>naw*a*dniać, itp.

2. Czasowniki, w których proces jest nie jest zakończony, wszyscy mówią *a, *ale pisownia standardowa nie zakceptowała tej zmiany wymowy:
łączyć (ł*o*nczyć)> wł*a*nczać, zdr*o*bnić> zdr*a*bniać.

3. Czasowniki, w których proces jest nie jest zakończony, jedni mówią *a, *inni *o*, ale wszyscy piszą *o*:
pod*o*bny> upod*o*bniać


----------



## ryba

Ale numer. Naprawdę można pisać _upodobaniać_? I _zdrobniać_? Na pewno? W słownikach niby jest, ale dziwi mnie to niezmiernie.

Do tej pory, widząc na etykietce Kreta, że jest _środkiem udrożniającym_ i słysząc w telewizji, że _Ibuprom udrożnia zatoki_, czułem wewnętrzny bunt i byłem przekonany, że te formy są niepoprawne; brzmiały mi jak jakaś próba podniesienia rejestru wypowiedzi kosztem poprawności gramatycznej.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Ale numer. Naprawdę można pisać _upodobaniać_? I _zdrobniać_? Na pewno? W słownikach niby jest, ale dziwi mnie to niezmiernie.
> 
> Do tej pory, widząc na etykietce Kreta, że jest _środkiem udrożniającym_ i słysząc w telewizji, że _Ibuprom udrożnia zatoki_, czułem wewnętrzny bunt i byłem przekonany, że te formy są niepoprawne; brzmiały mi jak jakaś próba podniesienia rejestru wypowiedzi kosztem poprawności gramatycznej.


 
Mnie 'udrożnianie' nie razi, i miałbym wątpliwości jak należy to pisać. Widocznie ten wyraz należy do grupy trzeciej.


----------



## ryba

Niedawno usłyszałem od profesora akademickiego (zajmującego się językami zachodniogermańskimi), że wymowa _włączać_ przez õ jest bardziej tradycyjna w wymowie warszawskiej, a wymowa z ã w wymowie krakowsko-poznańskiej. Prawdali to?

Oczywiście, przed otwarciem tego wątku, spróbowałem znaleźć (w Internecie) jakąś literaturę, która naświetliłaby sprawę, jednak trafiłem tylko na opinie uniwersyteckich poradni językowych, stwierdzających, że wymowa przez ã jest niepoprawna (a już co najmniej niegodna naśladowania) (cf. poradnia-jezykowa.uni.wroc.pl) i na kaznodziejstwo domorosłych speców od języka potępiających taką wymowę w czambuł (cf. filolozka.brood.pl). Najpoważniejsze źródło, na jakie się natknąłem to, z natury preskryptywny, „Lekarski Poradnik Językowy” (lpj.pl), na łamach którego dr hab. Krystyna Gąsiorek również opowiada się przeciw niniejszej wymowie, ale swoje osądy popiera źródłami naukowymi. W swojej argumentacji jednak wydaje się kłaść największy nacisk na niepoprawność pisanej formy *_włanczać_, która to kwestia przestaje przecież być problemem, gdy uznamy, że nie trzeba wcale pisać *_włanczać_, żeby mówić _włączać_ przez ã (fakt, który pani doktor uznaje, ale w tekście swojej porady usuwa trochę w cień).

Jeszcze nigdy nie natknąłem się na żaden tekst, w którym kwestia takiej czy innej wymowy form takich jak _włączać_ byłaby potraktowana z perspektywy diachronicznej (historia języka) lub diatopicznej (dystrybucja geograficzna, dialektologia). Dlatego właśnie zwracam się do Was. Znacie jakieś dobre (napisane metodą naukową a nie oparte na _anecdotal evidence_) materiały, zawierające analizę zmiany językowej w tej konkretnej dziedzinie? Wiecie coś więcej?


----------

